# Does Roamio base have 5ghz wifi?



## quikah (Dec 16, 2006)

I am not seeing my 5ghz SSID, only the 2.4gHz one


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

quikah said:


> I am not seeing my 5ghz SSID, only the 2.4gHz one


I connected to my 5GHz network fine, using Apple Airport Extreme (previous gen).


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

consumedsoul said:


> I connected to my 5GHz network fine, using Apple Airport Extreme (previous gen).


Same here, also seeing 2.4 GHz.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah 5 works. Its just not as strong.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The wifi is dual band so it should be able to connect to either.


----------



## quikah (Dec 16, 2006)

Dang, guess I need to troubleshoot my router.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

5GHz is very much a line of sight thing, at least as much as I have tested it.

I have an Apple Time Capsule (older version), and sitting across the room my Android phone sees both networks but will only connect at the higher speed if I force it. The signals appear to be the same as reported on the crappy little phone Wi-Fi apps.

YMMV.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

patrickthickey said:


> 5GHz is very much a line of sight thing, at least as much as I have tested it.


It's not, it's just shorter range than 2.4 GHz.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

5GHz has a little harder time getting through walls too, so that can significantly effect range.


----------

